# Canning Stove.



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

http://recipeswelove1.blogspot.com/2013/06/canning-stove-i-am-in-love-would-work.html


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I would so love to have one!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Now just how cool is THAT!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Perfect! One reason I haven't made the plunge for a gas burner on the deck is what do you do for counter space? And for heating up the stuff you're canning. No way am I going to carry out boiling hot jars to put in the canner outside, I'm way too much of a klutz.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Want, want, want, I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

backwoods said:


> Want, want, want, I WANT ONE!!!!


Yeah, me too, but looks like I'll have to be on the lookout for a USED drop-in top after pricing a new one...those things are a bit spendy!


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, I really like this. Thanks.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Check Craig's list. I got one for free and cost less than $15 to convert to propane.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Dh is willing to make one if I find a cooktop cheap enough. I too hate the thought of heating my house up with canning. 

This would be so nice. I could put it on the backporch right outside my kitchen.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

What a great idea, and it would also work wonderfully set into 

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625.ip?navAction=


----------

